# Detailer's Domain: Scion FRS - New Car Prep and Opti Coat



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject: Brand New Scion FRS 
Requirements: New Car Prep with Opti Coat

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with 1Z einszett W99
- Wolf's Decon Gel
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Sonax 3/6 Nano Polish - Uber Green Pad - Griots Orbital
- Opti Coat 
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were auto scrubed, cleaned, and sealed

Products used

Links to products used -

1Z einszett W99
Wolf's Decon Gel
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Sonax Nano Polish 3/6 - Coming Soon
Opti Coat 
Adam's Super VRT
Optimum Metal Polish

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Before

















































































































Prep - Wheels, Tires, Wash, Decon, AutoScrub

Sonax working on the wheels

































All Purpose Cleaner on the tires to remove the grease the dealer applied









Wash

































After foaming the car we used the Uber Wool Wash Mitt to complete the wash









Rinse

























Dry









Decon not photographed.

Derek hitting the tires with Tarminator to remove the rest of the dealer installed tire dressing

















Jambs being wiped down









We hit the paint with an Uber Green Pad and Sonax 3/6









Wiping down the car with IPA after polishing prior to Opti Coat









Opti Coat









Opti Coat on the wheels









After interior

















Afters with Opti Coat


----------



## williamw1987 (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks awesome dude! That colour really looks good after a correction. Cracking car and job!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

amazing work


Where can I get the Adams vrt in the uk?


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Great work fella's, stunning finish :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job :thumb:


----------

